# Dianabol/Proviron cycle.



## goldy (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey
I am waiting for some dianabol and Nolva and Im trying to get some Proviron. 

I was thinking of doing the cycle like this: 
week1: dbol 30mg / Proviron 50mg
week2: dbol 30mg / Proviron 50mg
week3: dbol 30mg / Proviron 50mg
week4: dbol 30mg / Proviron 50mg
week5: dbol 30mg / Proviron 50mg
week6: dbol 30mg / Proviron 50mg

PCT
20mg nolvadex 4weeks. And during cycle if needed. 

Do this look okey to you guys? Do you have any suggestions for me? I know inject is way better but it is not a possibility for me at this moment. 

--Goldy


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 22, 2014)

I never thought of doing this really....

But make sure your proviron is legit for sure man.  I would take 100mg-150mg a day of proviron going against dbol.  But that is just me.

I would also maybe take a nice OCT during cycle therapy with milk thistle and arimistane at least.  You have the nolvadex just in case.  Arimistane and proviron might be enough of an AI for 30mg dbol.  Good luck.


----------



## goldy (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah 100 would probably be better, but I already blown my budget trough the roof  
So arimistane for PCT or during dbol cycle? or both?

Thanks man for reply!


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 22, 2014)

Arimistane can be used for both during cycle and PCT.


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 22, 2014)

IDK.. looks like someone is trying to do an oral cruise to me. Depending on where you are in your use and experience it will probably fill you in some and harden you a little bit. Eat clean and time your carbs right and you can look pretty good.  if you're a naturally lean guy then eat more carbs.


----------



## goldy (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah I know that I should stay away from oral only. Only did one really bad dbol cycle before that´s all. I would like inject but it is not possible at this point, just moved to a new country and do not know the right people. 
This is to bulk up, im between 190 and 200 now and wanna reach 225 before years end. 
Just trying to do the best that I possible can with this oral only cycle. I think the proviron help me with the bloat and maybe a bit against gyno. And 30mg dbol should be enough for second cycle. My first i took 30mg dbol from rotex and thats like 10mg maybe. Now I have better stuff. 

Just wanna gain as much weight and strength as possible and keep as much as possible of it.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 22, 2014)

Why don't you take some 1-andro or 4-andro with the dbol and proviron.  Those are very good oral synthetic test products and legal by the way.  That will help alot.  50mg of proviron just isn't enough in my opinion.


----------



## goldy (Sep 23, 2014)

yeah sounds good, wont it put a lot of pressure on my liver with 3 orals though?


----------



## goldy (Sep 23, 2014)

What do you think about, [h=1]N2Guard?[/h]


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 23, 2014)

Bro, neither 1-Andro or 4-Andro are methylated. 

Proviron is not toxic.  Dbol is not even that bad.  Not as bad as superdrol or anadrol.  You are fine.  

Either one will make your cycle a very good cycle.   Safe too.


----------



## goldy (Sep 30, 2014)

Okey im gonna go for, *4-ANDRO Rx.* Is 1tab/ED enough? Im going to do 6weeks of dbol, how should I take the andro? with the dbol for 6 weeks aswell or longer?


----------



## goldy (Sep 30, 2014)

also I will have 150 tabs of 25mg proviron, so I can take 75mg for 50 days? So should I do that or take 50mg for a longer time? 
Do I need proviron from the beginning of the cycle or should I wait a week or two, so i have it for my PCT? 

Thanks so much for the replies so far! 

--Goldy


----------



## goldy (Oct 3, 2014)

Any respons? I will probably get my geer soon.


----------



## powerlifter83 (Oct 4, 2014)

If money is an issue then you need to wait. Sound like the dudes at the gym..."hey bro, how big can I get with $150"?  In my opinion, a test only cycle would be superior and probably cheaper. But do what you like.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 4, 2014)

goldy said:


> also I will have 150 tabs of 25mg proviron, so I can take 75mg for 50 days? So should I do that or take 50mg for a longer time?
> Do I need proviron from the beginning of the cycle or should I wait a week or two, so i have it for my PCT?
> 
> Thanks so much for the replies so far!
> ...



Since proviron is fast acting start it in week 2.  That way dbol and 1-Andro will have a chance to build and you can save some for a week into pct.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 4, 2014)

You'll bloat claim you gained 16 lbs lean muscle probably get a puffy nipple. Lose it all 10 weeks after cycle. That is a typical cycle with no test. Enjoy


----------



## goldy (Oct 4, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> You'll bloat claim you gained 16 lbs lean muscle probably get a puffy nipple. Lose it all 10 weeks after cycle. That is a typical cycle with no test. Enjoy



This is such a bullshit claim. 
I know that this is far from the best way to go and you will bloat on Dboll but I know plenty of people who did dballs and got good results from it. As long as you keep going hard in gym after and eat correct and a lot you can keep much of what you gained. 

Thank you raysd21 for all your help. 
I got the prov from Euro-Pharmacies  and from what i have read it seems to be legit stuff. 

How much of the 4-andro do you reccon i should take? It says 1 pill/ED is that enough or should I bump the dosage?


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 4, 2014)

just telling it straight, dbol is best as a kicker to a real cycle one with test about 500- 1000mgs a week. I'm sure all the people you know, which I doubt are any, have made amazing gains and those gains are gone now. I use dbol all the time but listen to me


----------



## Oldschool (Oct 4, 2014)

goldy said:


> This is such a bullshit claim.
> I know that this is far from the best way to go and you will bloat on Dboll but I know plenty of people who did dballs and got good results from it. As long as you keep going hard in gym after and eat correct and a lot you can keep much of what you gained.


Doesn't sound like you know how Danabol works or you wouldn't say this.
Look: when you stop steroids you loose the gains.
When you stop an oral you loose them faster.
You can argue with these vets all day long but they are telling you the truth.


----------



## goldy (Oct 4, 2014)

Of course you will lose some of the gains. But telling me that i will lose all of my gains from a dboll cycle is just plain stupid. I have done dbolls before and i know for a fact I did not lose all the gains I made from it, especially not the straight gains.

Im not naive, i know testo is much better but please be realistic you can make some decant results from dballs as well.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 4, 2014)

^^ you will lose all your gains fact


----------



## goldy (Oct 4, 2014)

Well just have to see after the cycle I guess  I will keep you guys updated. I will keep a journal and post results every week.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 4, 2014)

1-Andro converts to 1-testosterone.  This will be his testosterone.  Although I'm not sure goldy knows he needs to take around 600-800mg to see the best results.  For 6 weeks of 1-Andro at 800mg he will need about 2 bottles which will cost around $70.  Not bad.  About the price of 10mls of TE250.  It's negligible.  I say good luck with it goldy.  1-Andro, dbol, and proviron and some AI is all you need.  If you run a good pct and eat and train your ass off during that pct you might keep some of those dbol gains.  Just don't rely on them to stick around.  Count your blessings if you keep say 2lbs after 6 weeks.  Your 1-Andro will be your main focus for lean retainable gains.


----------



## goldy (Oct 4, 2014)

Okey sounds good, i will get 2 bottles at least then.. 
Is 1andro better then 4andro? I can get 4bottles of 4andro for the price of 3 so I could split that with a friend. But if you think 1andro works better then 4andro i will get that.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 4, 2014)

1-Andro converts to 1-test.  4-Andro converts to test.  1-Andro does not convert to estrogen.  4-Andro does convert at a small rate.  Which is better?  I don't know.  I know you have to take around 800mgs of 1-Andro.  Find someone on here that ran 4-Andro and ask them.  Spinyvegeta has a lot of knowledge on this shit.  Ask him.  I'm not sure how many mgs you need to run of 4-Andro.  There is a reason why I like to run straight injectable test.  I don't have to worry about conversion rates...


----------



## Oldschool (Oct 4, 2014)

goldy said:


> Well just have to see after the cycle I guess  I will keep you guys updated. I will keep a journal and post results every week.


It's not the cycle journal that would be important but a journal that extends well beyond the end of your "cycle."
Like I said, best of luck to you.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 4, 2014)

your should run an AI with DBol proviron isnt an AI


----------



## goldy (Oct 4, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> your should run an AI with DBol proviron isnt an AI



Is it really necessary on 30mg of dbol?


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 4, 2014)

Dbol aromatizes and will cause gyno


----------



## goldy (Oct 5, 2014)

yeah that is true but I should not build up that much esto on 30mg? And I have the nolva on hand if needed. Also it?s not good to block all the estrogen which a AI would do.


----------



## goldy (Oct 5, 2014)

Also I think the proviron helps a abit against the gyno, its not a AI i know but what I read from it it helps to some degree.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 5, 2014)

Proviron will bind to SHGB making free test and total test much much higher and also stopping some of the estrogen conversion.  It will make the 1-Andro or 4-Andro way more effective.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 5, 2014)

provion is used to mainly boost libido on a heavy suppressive cycle IE Deca, it has a very weak anabolic effect and is barely effective as an AI. just saying


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 5, 2014)

Proviron helps reduce the effects of tren sides too.


----------



## goldy (Oct 12, 2014)

OK so I got my stuff  
Its 10mg dianabol pills so I will take it 2 or 3 times ED. 10mg with first meal and 20 with second meal before work out. or 10-10-10 but I dont know if i wanna take it to late, i workout around 6-7 and then I would take my last pill at like 10-11 do you think thats to late? 
Also how many pills of the 1-andro should I take to reach 600mg? It says 1 pill is 50mg I think and that would mean 12pills and that sounds way to much?


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 12, 2014)

The only 1-Andro I've seen is Finaflex.  168mg pills.  I can't tell you how many pills to take.  Don't even know what brand you have.  I don't even want to try and figure that shit out.   That's why I stick needles in my ass.  One and done.

Just start the damn dbol at 2 pills a day every 6 hours.  Work up to 3 if you want.  This cycle is not going to be the be all end all of cycles.  It's really gonna depend what you make of it and how your body responds to the compounds.  Just pay attention to your chest glands and nipples .  Cause dbol converts pretty hard to estro if it is properly dosed.  But you may not have to much of a problem since the proviron helps and the 1-Andro does not convert.


----------



## goldy (Oct 12, 2014)

Oh shit I got the IronMagLabs and it says 
1-androstene-3bol, 17-one 50mg
6,7-dihydroxybergamottin 15mg

I know you dont like this idea of a cycle, believe me I do not either  just trying to the best of what I have now and I do appreciate the help I get. And my next cycle will be inject my friend is doing his first inject now so he will help me when I need it. 

It gets super expensive for me though I got 4 bottles and thats 20 days if my calculations are correct. hmm


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah I don't know why the IML are only 50mg.  Jesus that's like 15 pills a day....

How many pills does it say are in a serving on the bottle?


----------



## goldy (Oct 12, 2014)

as a dietary supplement take one or two capsules twice daily.
Fuck these 4 bottles wont be near enough and it was 112 dollars :S Well I guess i have to finish these then get some finaflex.... I might be able to sell 2 of these and get finaflex to, its so much cheaper lol 60tabs of 160mg for the same price....


----------



## goldy (Oct 13, 2014)

Okey so I will start today:
dbol - 20mg/ED @ 10mg, 4pm and 10mg, 10pm
1-andro 300mg/ED @ 150mg, 4pm and 150 mg, 10pm 

I will start with Proviron after week 1 @ 75mg/ED

I will run this for 1 week to feel it out and after 1 or 2 weeks I will probably boost 1-andro to 600mg it just got way more expensive then planed (so stupid of me to dont look up the other brands) But i srsly could not ever believe the difference could be that huge :/


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 13, 2014)

Good thing you are not taking any animal supps right now.  

The chances of choking to death during this cycle are high already!


----------



## goldy (Oct 13, 2014)

From all the tabs you mean?  Yeah i know its a lot i guess, gets a bit better when i get the finaflex. What do you think about the cycle otherwise? I know you dont like it but for being a oral only?


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 14, 2014)

Honestly if it's what you want to do....  It all depends if you take enough 1-Andro.  1-Andro is a solid product.  It's just the conversion rate for that stuff is not really quantifiable.  800mg minimum is what the doctor orders.   

Just fucking eat a ton.  And do a little cardio to offset some of the extra calories.  Or try to nail in your diet perfectly.  How do you measure your food?  For me instead of measuring out sticky starchy cups of rice.  I just eat corn tacos.  1 tortilla has 52 calories and 12 grams of carbs.  Fucking easy as hell.  Get a fucking scale.  Measure out 8 oz of chicken.  Bam you are done.  4 tortillas...2oz each one.  Whatever.  Once you have the 8 oz weighed out it don't fucking matter.  Or do 3 tortillas and 6 ounces of chicken.  Do that if you want to be more conservative and not worry about cardio.  6 ounces of chicken is about 280 calories and 50 grams of protein.  Do that 3 times a day with one protein drink supp and you are right on the money.  Drink one slow absorbing protein before bed and you are golden.  That's 1300 calories with the 3 taco dinners.  Then whatever your protein drinks are.  Fucking simple.  Depending on your BF% you will put on about....10-15lbs of muscle.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 14, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> provion is used to mainly boost libido on a heavy suppressive cycle IE Deca, it has a very weak anabolic effect and is barely effective as an AI. just saying



In my mind proviron is best used with test only cycles.  That is where proviron shines.  It makes free and total test way higher in the body.  I've seen people taking 600mg of test a week with proviron score over 5000 on total test.  Add that to the added AI benefit and the libido boost, it is a spectacular drug for what it does.  Trust me bros.  I by it bulk in powder.  It is more expensive than Tren A and just as expensive as fucking anavar Mg for Mg.  Don't knock proviron.

You can take less Test on cycle and not worry about gyno or dht conversion as much.  That is huge.  Plus you get small AI and good libido for that horny significant other.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 14, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> In my mind proviron is best used with test only cycles.  That is where proviron shines.  It makes free and total test way higher in the body.  I've seen people taking 600mg of test a week with proviron score over 5000 on total test.  Add that to the added AI benefit and the libido boost, it is a spectacular drug for what it does.  Trust me bros.  I by it bulk in powder.  It is more expensive than Tren A and just as expensive as fucking anavar Mg for Mg.  Don't knock proviron.
> 
> You can take less Test on cycle and not worry about gyno or dht conversion as much.  That is huge.  Plus you get small AI and good libido for that horny significant other.


never scored over 3000 even when I'm on 1G a week of test


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 14, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> never scored over 3000 even when I'm on 1G a week of test




I have... on less.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 14, 2014)

[h=2]Component Results[/h]
ComponentStandard RangeYour ValueTESTOSTERONE, ULTRASENSITIVE, LC MS/MS250 - 1100 ng/dL5557Testosterone free35.0 - 155.0 pg/mL2335.9


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 14, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> *Component Results*
> 
> 
> ComponentStandard RangeYour ValueTESTOSTERONE, ULTRASENSITIVE, LC MS/MS250 - 1100 ng/dL5557Testosterone free35.0 - 155.0 pg/mL2335.9


WTF, from an IM sponsor, I gave up on getting good gear here, I'm working on a script


----------



## mattsilf (Oct 14, 2014)

It would be a whole lot easier to just pin test...and idk how your body will react to it, but I always lost 80% of my gains when I did oral only cycles. Youll realize eventually its a waste of time and money. Dont matter how hard you work in the gym post cycle, youre still gonna lose your gains.


----------



## goldy (Oct 14, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Honestly if it's what you want to do....  It all depends if you take enough 1-Andro.  1-Andro is a solid product.  It's just the conversion rate for that stuff is not really quantifiable.  800mg minimum is what the doctor orders.
> 
> Just fucking eat a ton.  And do a little cardio to offset some of the extra calories.  Or try to nail in your diet perfectly.  How do you measure your food?  For me instead of measuring out sticky starchy cups of rice.  I just eat corn tacos.  1 tortilla has 52 calories and 12 grams of carbs.  Fucking easy as hell.  Get a fucking scale.  Measure out 8 oz of chicken.  Bam you are done.  4 tortillas...2oz each one.  Whatever.  Once you have the 8 oz weighed out it don't fucking matter.  Or do 3 tortillas and 6 ounces of chicken.  Do that if you want to be more conservative and not worry about cardio.  6 ounces of chicken is about 280 calories and 50 grams of protein.  Do that 3 times a day with one protein drink supp and you are right on the money.  Drink one slow absorbing protein before bed and you are golden.  That's 1300 calories with the 3 taco dinners.  Then whatever your protein drinks are.  Fucking simple.  Depending on your BF% you will put on about....10-15lbs of muscle.



Yeah I will do my best, I think that I will gain a lot just because I will stay way more motivated and I can train way more during the cycle too. 1500 cal sounds way low to me though im trying to bulk up a bit. And my (basal intake?) is like 3200. so thats -1700 every day. 
I have a scale, and I'm going to get all the food for next week 
Oatmeal and egg as breakfast. Dont know how much yet but 3 eggs at least. 
Then 2 big meals with rice or pasta with chicken or ground beef. 
Have serious mass so gonna take like 1/3 of a serving after workout. 
Omega 3 with breakfast and BCAA during workouts.


----------



## goldy (Oct 14, 2014)

mattsilf said:


> It would be a whole lot easier to just pin test...and idk how your body will react to it, but I always lost 80% of my gains when I did oral only cycles. Youll realize eventually its a waste of time and money. Dont matter how hard you work in the gym post cycle, youre still gonna lose your gains.



I know that I should do inject and if i do an other cycle I will for sure. But to be honset after my last dbol cycle most people told me it looked like had grown 6-8 weeks after my PCT so I don't think I lost way to much. But again this is far from perfect and I do the best with what I have right now. I will bump the 1-andro up to 600mg/ED after my first week, I just sold 2 cans for 80buck to a friend and will get 2 bottles from finaflex. 600mg should give me a decant boost in test with the proviron.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 15, 2014)

mattsilf said:


> It would be a whole lot easier to just pin test...and idk how your body will react to it, but I always lost 80% of my gains when I did oral only cycles. Youll realize eventually its a waste of time and money. Dont matter how hard you work in the gym post cycle, youre still gonna lose your gains.


exactly what this guy said


----------



## goldy (Oct 20, 2014)

Ok now im on my full amount, 600mg andro / 20mg dianabol / 75mg proviron


----------



## goldy (Nov 12, 2014)

anyone have any experience of OSTAR1NE in PCT along with nolvadex?


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 13, 2014)

goldy said:


> Ok now im on my full amount, 600mg andro / 20mg dianabol / 75mg proviron



update on progress?


----------

